# What to do with rats when going away for vacation?



## Orbe (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi,

I wanted to know what to do with the rats when we go away somewhere for a couple of days. Maybe even a week. ??? This is the only thing keeping me from buying a rat.


----------



## fox (Feb 5, 2014)

Well, depends where you are going and how you are getting there... Possible at all you could bring them with you? This might be easier with a spare, smaller travel cage. If not, have any friends or family who would be willing to take care of them for you? If none of these, I am aware there are pet sitters you can pay to take care of them... some who would come to your home and some who would take the pets in to their home. Good to consider things like this before you get them, ask around and see what your options are, and good luck.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

If it is for just a couple of days, they should be fine. I would not think a week though.


----------



## Orbe (Feb 21, 2014)

Bringing them with me is a definite no-no. Hmm, maybe I can hire a Rat sitter. But I heard some bad stories about pet-sitters. Hmm, I'll look into it, thanks.


----------



## TNCraftyRat (Nov 13, 2013)

If there are some rescues in your area maybe they might know of some people who could rat sit for you. Maybe some fosters who are not currently fostering or something. I would think like someone who is not financially able to foster but is a good foster would makes a good sitter since they don't have to pay anything just take care of the rats. Just an idea.

I hope that made sense.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

My family always watches my pets when I'm away. If I didn't have that option though I would look into my vet maybe. I'm not sure if they so it for rats, but my vet does small animals and exotics. I know they keep dogs of course and maybe would the rats? You could always call and see. I might sound awful but when I'm on vacation I def do not want to have to take the fur babies. Sometimes there is so much work involved into dragging them around the world it just isn't worth the stress on the animals or myself.


----------



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

Try and get a trusted neighbor to come over and feed/change the water daily or every few days. And if they have experience with the rats, they can play with them as well. You could also ask a fellow rat owner (if you know any) to watch them.
And pet sitters aren't all bad, just make sure you meet them get, leave very clear instructions, and preferably talk to previous customers about them.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

When I went on vacation I was gone a week. I put extra water bottles and food dishes in the cages, way more than I knew they'd need in that time. I still hired a pet sitter for the social interaction though, and to clean the cages of course.


----------



## .275057 (Oct 22, 2013)

I just had a family member (the woman we rent from) watch the girls. I just showed her how much food to give them and asked her to change their water daily. We were into gone for three days though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

A few days is fine, but a week will require a trusted person to come check in on them. I write down extensive instructions such as exact amounts of food, how to check that the water bottles are operating properly, etc.

I do not require any free-range time as most of the family members appointed to come check in on them aren't necessarily the biggest fans of rats. This is fine by me as it also lowers the risk of incidents. A week without free-range time is a bit stressful, but it is more stressful on everyone to have them running around with what is essentially a stranger to them as they try to figure out where you are. When you get back, offer plenty of love and extra time to run around.


----------

